# Day 4 of post ET of day 5 one compacting morula and the other of low grade



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Help!! 
no sign of pregnancy post day 5 morula transfer. Forgot to insert pessaries at quarter to Nine but inserted it at 11 pm instead. Is everything going to be fine?
I have no pregnancy symptoms and anxiety has taken over me and has anyone has anything to say for support?


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi

I really don't think that being an hour or two late with a pessary will make any difference.  From my experience, you can't read anything into symptoms (or lack of them).  During each of my four IVF cycles (two BFNs and two BFPs) I had no idea what was going on.   In fact, for my first BFP cycle, I was so convinced that it hadn't worked that I only ended up doing a test on OTD because I had decided to go out and start sorting out my new garden (involving heavy digging) as a positive way of trying to cope with another BFN but thought I had better test to be on the safe side before I started digging.  I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked before I tested, and had been for days. The 2ww is mental agony plus the hormones from tx play havoc with you symptom-wise and you are registering every single twinge.  Hang on in there.   

Good luck.    

Ellie


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Ellie Thank you. I was thinking the same that perharps i should start doing all the heavy work i do usually. Thank you for your reassurance. I am also concern about this morula business as i saw them in the one was round and the embryologist said it was the best one out of two and so we decided to have both of them inserted due to their contion and my age-40yrs.

It seems so may hurdles. 8 yrs ago i had a beautiful daughter and she is so lonely atimes ad i feel i will do her justice to give her a sibling. i am really wanting this to work for our family.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Embies of all grades can surprise you!  With my FET, two of the three frozen embies we had did not technically survive the thaw and the third one was "doing nothing" according to the embryologist.  However, I decided to have them all put back in any case, not expecting for a moment for it to work but wanting to give them a chance.  I got a BFP, initially actually twins although I lost one about nine weeks.  The other one has just had his second birthday and is having a nap just now.   Sending you lots of      


Ellie


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you all who has reassured me that i may somewhat still hold on to hope . I am on day 6 today and have been visiting the toilet a bit more often than usual-also wanting to wee frequently. I am also today  in my settee not doing much-cannot get motivated for some reason. Also  have had various had-to-describe little twinges around the abdomen as though informing me something is inside my stomach-though very faint. I am trusting God  to bless us so our daughter will have siblings of her own. TU to  all of you  and wishing you all thebest and happy Christmas


----------

